# Anonyme Objekte und mehr



## Carsa (16. Sep 2008)

Hallo zusammen. Ich lerne seit einigen Wochen Java bei der SGD. Jetzt bin ich grad bei dem 2ten Heft. Als ich meine Einsendeaufgaben eingereicht hatte, kamen sie wieder zurück mit der Bemerkung ich sollte doch nochmal die Antworten überarbeiten. Hier mal die Fragen:

1Erläutern Sie (ggf. an einem Beispiel) Was ist ein anonymes Objekt ?

2Erläutern Sie anhand von eigenen Beispielen, wie man in Java auf ein allgemein sichtbares Datenelement bzw. eine allgemeine sichtbare Methode zugreift (eine Methode aufruft). Berücksichtigen Sie zwei Grundsätzliche unterschiedliche Varianten des Zugriffs, die sich aus der Deklaration des Datenelements bzw. der Methode ergeben.

3: ) Erklären Sie: Worin besteht der Unterschied zwischen der Deklaration und der Signatur einer Methode ? 

Das Thema wurde hier schon mal aufgeführt: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=50861&highlight=anonymes+objekt


Hier sind mal meine Antworten.

*zu 1: *

Ist ein Objekt zu dem es keine instanzvariable gibt. Anonyme Objekte werden ausschließlich mit new erzeugt und müssen sofort an methoden übergegeben werden. Der Zugriff auf das so erstellte Objekt ist nur innerhalb der methode möglich, an der es übergeben wurde. Wenn diese Methode das Objekt ihrerseits nicht in einer Variable dauerhaft speichert, so kann nach dem Methodenaufruf nicht mehr darauf zugegriffen werden.

Beispiele


```
Kreis einKreis;    <-fehlt!


<nicht anonym>
Kreis einKreis = new Kreis(...);
grafik.add(einKreis);


<anonym>

grafik.add(new Kreis(...) ); <- die Methode add der Klasse grafik kann mit dem Kreis was machen.

<- ab hier kann nicht mehr auf den Kreis zugegriffen werden
```

*zu 2:*



```
class InvokeMethod
{
  public static void main( String args[] ) throws Exception
  {
    Point p = new Point( 10, 0 );

    Method method = p.getClass().getMethod( "getX", null );
    String returnType = method.getReturnType().getName();

    System.out.print( "(" + returnType + ") " );

    Object returnValue =   method.invoke  ( p, null );
    System.out.println( returnValue );
  }
}

Und die Ausgabe ist:


(double) 10.0
```
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Statischer Aufruf*


```
public class InvokeMain
{
  public static void main( String args[] ) throws Exception
  {
    String nargs[] = new String[] { "-option", "Parameter" };

    Method methode = Class.forName( "HasMain" ).getMethod( "main" ,
            new Class[] {nargs.getClass()}) ;

    methode.invoke( null, new Object[]{nargs} );
  }
}

class HasMain
{
  public static void main( String args[] )
  {
    System.out.println( "Hier bin ich." );
  }
}
```

*zu 3:*

Signatur:
Die Signatur einer Methode besteht aus dem Methodennamen und den optional in der Methodenklammer deklarierten Parameter, die jeweils einen spezifischen Datentyp besitzen.
In einer Java-Klasse darf immer nur eine einzige Methode mit einer Signatur definiert werden.

Deklaration:
Dabei wird eine Variable des Typs Typname mit dem Namen Variablenname angelegt. Variablendeklarationen dürfen in Java an beliebiger Stelle im Programmcode erfolgen. 


bei der Aufgabe 3, bekomm ich es einfach nicht hin eine vernüftige erklärung zu finden. Soll heißen, ich kann es nicht beschreiben was der Unterschied ist.

Also meine Frage ist jetzt eigentlich, ob das so okay ist. Passen die Antworten zu den Fragen? Nicht das der Lehrer es wieder zurück schickt. 

Danke für eure Hilfe.

MFG
Carsa


----------



## SlaterB (16. Sep 2008)

1. ist für mich korrekt

2. wieso Reflection? auch noch zweimal Reflection,
zumindest eines der Beispiele könnte doch ein normaler Zugriff sein,

ob man weiterhin den Unterschied zwischen Methoden/ Variablenzugriff/ statisch oder nicht bei ganz normalen Zugriffen aufführen kann,
ist eine Interpretationsfrage

3.
"der Deklaration und der Signatur einer Methode "
heißt
"der Deklaration einer Methode und der Signatur einer Methode "

> Dabei wird eine Variable des Typs Typname mit dem Namen Variablenname angelegt
ist gänzlich unpassend

eine Methode wird in einer bestimmten Klasse implementiert, das ist vielleicht mit Deklaration gemeint,

von außen sichtbar ist nur die Signatur, die Implementierung kann nicht eingesehen werden (auch nicht mit Reflection oder so),
besonders anschaulich ist dies bei Interfacen, die praktisch nur genau die komplette Signatur enthalten


----------



## FArt (16. Sep 2008)

zu 1. 
m.E. gibt es keine anonymen Objekte. Es gibt nur anonyme Klassen. Wenn hier also die Instanz einer anonymen Klasse gemeint ist, dann wohl so was:

```
final Thread t = new Thread(new Runnable() {
      public void run() {
        ;
      }
    });
```
Bei deinem Beispiel gibt es eine Klasse (also nicht anonym) , hier gibt es keine, also anoyme Klasse, die Runnable implementiert.

zu 2. verstehe nicht ganz was die wollen. Zielt die Frage auf static ab, oder auf Reflection (oder beides)?

zu 3. das lässt sich toll ergoogeln


----------



## foobar (16. Sep 2008)

Ein anonymes Objekt ist bestimmt sowas:


```
myClass.doSomenthing(new Date());
```

Das Datumsobjekt ist hier anonym.


----------



## SlaterB (16. Sep 2008)

@foobar

wieso noch ein Beispiel, wenn im ersten Post genauso ein derartiges steht?

@FArt

google doch mal nach 'anonymes Objekt'

ob es wirklich irgendwo fest definiert ist, ist eine Frage für sich,
im allgemeinen Java-Jargon wird aber genau unterschieden zwischen 'anonymem Objekt' und 'Objekt einer anonymen Klasse',
normalerweise lauten Aufgabenstellungen nicht derart zweideutig


----------



## Natorion (16. Sep 2008)

Zu 3.) nach kurzem Drüberlesen:

Hier gehts um METHODEN-Signaturen und METHODEN-Deklarationen.

Eine Deklaration umfasst Name, Parameter, Rückgabewert und Sichtbarkeitsmodifier (public, ...). Eine Signatur besteht nur aus Parameter und Name.

Edith sagt: mann, während des Tippens des Textes 4 Antworten dazwischen


----------



## Carsa (16. Sep 2008)

hi zusammen.

zu 1:

ich habe auch nur anonyme klassen kennengelernt. Anonyme Objekte sind laut Büchern refenzlose Objekte. Also könnt ich meine erste antwort so stehn lassen.

zu 2:


da hatte ich ne frage an den Tutor gestellt:

Da fällt mir zunächst mal der Zugriff mittels "dot-Operator" ein (Objektname.Datenelement), solange es sich um ein allgemein sichtbares Datenelement handelt. Dann gäbe es noch den Zugriff über eine "get-Methode" (z.B getIndex()). Die unterschiedlichen Varianten ergäben sich aus der Deklaration des Datenelements. Mit der ersten Variante greift man auf allgemein Sichtbare (public) Datenelemente zu, mit der zweiten Variante auf geschützte (private).

Es ist aber nach zwei Varianten des Zugriffs auf allgemein sichtbare Datenelemente gefragt. Irgendwie steh´ ich auf dem Schlauch.

Antwort vom Tutor:

eine der geforderten Zugiffsvarianten haben Sie somit bereits richtig genannt. Für die zweite Variante ist keine Erzeugung eines Objektes nötig, über das per dot-Operator auf Elemente zugegriffen wird. Allerdings müssen diese Elemente auf spezielle Weise deklariert werden (ein bestimmtes Schlüsselwort wird benötigt). Lesen Sie noch einmal im Heft nach, dann werden Sie sicherlich zu einem korrekten Ergebnis kommen.

*Ich komm da zu keinem Ergebnis*

Mehr Hilfe kam nicht.

zu 3:

Die Signatur stellt doch eigentlich nur eine formale Schnittstelle einer Funktion dar.

Das dumme ist, das ich schon immer mit diesen Textaufgaben probleme habe 

Vielleicht fällt euch ja noch was passendes ein.

Danke für eure Hilfe

Carsa


----------



## FArt (16. Sep 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ob es wirklich irgendwo fest definiert ist, ist eine Frage für sich,



Deshalb sagte ich ja m.E. ;-)

In deinem Fall ist die anonyme Klasse nicht wirklich zu sehen, denn eine anonyme Klasse ist ja eine Instanziierung eines Interfaces oder die Ableitung einer (u.U. abstrakten) Klasse. Die anonyme Klasse ist also die Ableitung von Kreis, das ist hier aber nicht wirklich ersichtlich, weil ja auch keine weiteren Attribute (außer des Konstruktors) gesetzt werden oder Methoden überschrieben werden.

Somit wäre das Beispiel vielleicht richtig, ist aber eine doofe Ausnahme (Ableitung ohne Mehrwert).


----------



## maki (16. Sep 2008)

> ine der geforderten Zugiffsvarianten haben Sie somit bereits richtig genannt. Für die zweite Variante ist keine Erzeugung eines Objektes nötig, über das per dot-Operator auf Elemente zugegriffen wird. Allerdings müssen diese Elemente auf spezielle Weise deklariert werden (ein bestimmtes Schlüsselwort wird benötigt). Lesen Sie noch einmal im Heft nach, dann werden Sie sicherlich zu einem korrekten Ergebnis kommen.


Eindeutig *static * gesucht.


----------



## SlaterB (16. Sep 2008)

> Die anonyme Klasse ist also die Ableitung von Kreis, das ist hier aber nicht wirklich ersichtlich

weil es keine Ableitung von Kreis ist bzw. weil es nicht um anonyme Klassen geht?!


> Für die zweite Variante ist keine Erzeugung eines Objektes nötig, über das per dot-Operator auf Elemente zugegriffen wird. Allerdings müssen diese Elemente auf spezielle Weise deklariert werden (ein bestimmtes Schlüsselwort wird benötigt). 

das klingt für mich sehr deutlich nach 'static'

also normale Variablen/ Methoden + ihre statischen Gegenstücke,
aber nichts davon per Reflection sondern ganz normal


----------



## Carsa (16. Sep 2008)

Liebes Forum, 

denkt dran, ich fang grad damit an. Also das was ihr so schreibt, verwirrt mich ein wenig. Wenn einer Lösungsvorschläge hat, wäre ich dankbar.  Oder besser gesagt, wie würdet Ihr es machen.

Danke
Carsa


----------



## FArt (16. Sep 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> weil es keine Ableitung von Kreis ist bzw. weil es nicht um anonyme Klassen geht?!


Nein, eher weil die Anonyme Klasse nicht offensichtlich zu sehen ist. Die Anonyme Klasse ist eine Ableitung von Kreis, nicht Kreis!
Wer hat das gesehen? ;-)


----------



## Carsa (16. Sep 2008)

wäre das denn korrekt für eine Anonymes Objekt?


```
public class AnonymesObjekt extends java.applet.Applet {
	public void start() }
		new lehrbuch.kapitel3.LeerMenue(): // anonymes Objekt
	}
}
```

Carsa


----------



## SlaterB (16. Sep 2008)

zu Anonymen Objekt ist bisher schon alles korrekt


----------



## Carsa (16. Sep 2008)

@ SlaterB

alles korrekt zu meinem ersten post oder dem Letzten. Ich bin jetzt völlig daneben.

Carsa


----------



## SlaterB (16. Sep 2008)

sowohl als auch, im ersten Post ist es ausführlicher


----------



## Carsa (16. Sep 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> sowohl als auch, im ersten Post ist es ausführlicher



Okay, vielen Dank. Bekommen wir den Rest auch noch hin. Das wäre wunderbar.

Danke


----------



## SlaterB (16. Sep 2008)

aus meiner Sicht ist er bereits hinbekommen


----------



## Carsa (16. Sep 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aus meiner Sicht ist er bereits hinbekommen



Meinst also, ich könnt das so abgeben. Mir macht halt noch die Aufgabe 3 ein bissl sorgen. Weil ich da noch nicht so wirklich den unterschied beschrieben habe. Sondern nur was Signatur und Deklaration ist?

Carsa


----------



## SlaterB (16. Sep 2008)

> Meinst also, ich könnt das so abgeben. 

kommt darauf an, was 'so' bedeutet,

für Aufgabe 2 gabs bisher (evtl. nur von mir) die Meinung, das Reflection da nichts zu suchen hat,
das muss also geändert werden

für Aufgabe 3 ist Variablendeklaration garantiert falsch,
da gehts um Interface-Sicht vs Implementierung, wie schon geschrieben


----------



## Saxony (16. Sep 2008)

Hiho,

Deklaration einer Methode:


```
[Modifizierer] Rückgabetyp name ([Parameterliste]) {/* Rumpf */}
```

Zu einer Signatur gehört nur:

der Name und die Parameterliste

folgendes funktioniert innerhalb einer Klasse:


```
public void ausgabe() {}
	
public void ausgabe(int i) {}
```

Ein zusätzliches


```
private int ausgabe() { return 1; }
```

funktioniert nicht, da sich an der Signatur nichts geändert hat.

Siehe auch http://www.java-blog-buch.de/040303-methoden/

bye Saxony


----------



## Carsa (16. Sep 2008)

Saxony hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hiho,
> 
> Deklaration einer Methode:
> 
> ...



Und wie würde nun die genaue Antwort zu der Aufgabe 3 lauten??

Carsa


----------



## Saxony (16. Sep 2008)

Hiho,

na einfach alles Gesagte in Prosaform bringen! 

Die Deklaration einer Methode umfasst die vollständige syntaktische Beschreibung einer solchen Schnittstelle. Zur Deklaration gehören die Modifizierer,der Rückgabetyp, der Name und die Parameterliste.
Die MEthodensignatur ist eine Untermenge der Bestandteile der Deklaration. Sie dient in erster Linie der Eindeutigkeit von Methoden innerhalb der selben Klasse. Sie besteht aus dem Methodennamen und der Parameterliste. Zusätzlich ist diese Signatur auch bei der Serialisierung und Deserialisierung von Objekten von Bedeutung.

Also so in etwa.

bye Saxony


----------



## SlaterB (17. Sep 2008)

oh, das ist ja anders als ich dachte 

na sollte eh im Buch genau definiert sein


----------



## Guest (17. Sep 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oh, das ist ja anders als ich dachte



Was hast du denn gedacht? 

bye Saxony


----------



## SlaterB (17. Sep 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> eine Methode wird in einer bestimmten Klasse implementiert, das ist vielleicht mit Deklaration gemeint,
> 
> von außen sichtbar ist nur die Signatur, die Implementierung kann nicht eingesehen werden (auch nicht mit Reflection oder so),
> besonders anschaulich ist dies bei Interfacen, die praktisch nur genau die komplette Signatur enthalten


----------



## Saxony (17. Sep 2008)

Ah ok - ja bissl anders ist es! 

bye Saxony


----------



## Carsa (17. Sep 2008)

Guten Morgen meine Herrn, 

erstmal ein dickes Dankeschön für eure Antworten. Aber irgendwie bringt Ihr mich völlig durcheinander   

Das was Saxony geschrieben hat, ist also nicht ganz korrekt? 

Carsa


----------



## Saxony (17. Sep 2008)

Nein - das was SlaterB dachte wie es ist, ist anders als es in Wirklichkeit ist. 

bye Saxony


----------



## Carsa (17. Sep 2008)

Saxony hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nein - das was SlaterB dachte wie es ist, ist anders als es in Wirklichkeit ist.
> 
> bye Saxony



Also ist das von Dir so richtig? Wollt die Aufgaben heut Abgeben. Soll ja auch ne gute Note bei raus kommen   

Carsa


----------



## Saxony (17. Sep 2008)

Ja das von mir ist richtig- nach besten Wissen und Gewissen zusammengetragen.

Achso und du weißt ja: für ne 1 gibts 5EUR in die Forenkasse! 

bye Saxony


----------



## Carsa (17. Sep 2008)

Saxony hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja das von mir ist richtig- nach besten Wissen und Gewissen zusammengetragen.
> 
> Achso und du weißt ja: für ne 1 gibts 5EUR in die Forenkasse!
> 
> bye Saxony




naja, ne 1 wirds vielleicht nicht werden. Dazu muß ich Aufgabe 2 nochmal überdenken. Und es gehören ja auch noch andere Aufgaben wie Röhre zeichnen und ne Konsolenapplikation (Hashtable-Objekt) dazu. Aber das habe ich im Griff. Denke ich zumindest   Falls aber jemand noch mal drüber schauen möcht, kann ich den code ja mal einstellen oder auch per email zu schicken. 

ich bedanke mich erstmal für eure hilfe und hoffe das mir bei den nächsten Aufgaben wieder jemand zur seite steht.

Danke

Carsa


----------



## FArt (17. Sep 2008)

Noch mal zur anonymen Klasse (Instanz davon Object) ;-)

Dieses kleine Programm

```
public class Main {

  public static void main(String[] args) {
    System.out.println(new Object().getClass().getName());
    System.out.println(new Object() {
      public String toString() {
        return "overwritten";
      }
    }.getClass().getName());
  }
}
```
erzeugt folgende Ausgabe:

java.lang.Object
Main$1

Somit ist zweiteres eine innere Klasse, die aber als Klassendefinition explizit nicht existiert. Das ist für mich eine anonyme Klasse.


----------



## SlaterB (17. Sep 2008)

für alle anderen auch, aber nicht das Thema 

bzw. man kann ja gerne darüber diskutieren, ob es das Thema ist,

was eine anonyme Klasse ist, ist aber in jedem Fall klar


----------



## Natorion (17. Sep 2008)

Wobei man noch anmerken muss, das man die Antworten auf jede Frage ohne Probleme auf der ersten Ergebnisseite von Google finden konnte.


----------



## SlaterB (17. Sep 2008)

wirklich?
wie willst du denn nach Frage 2 suchen?
ich könnte immer noch nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, was da gefragt ist


zu 3 habe ich eben mal gesucht, abe so gut wie nichts gefunden wo gleichzeitig von 'Deklaration' und 'Signatur' die Rede ist,

bis auf
http://www.it-infothek.de/fhtw/progr_09.html
mit


> Formal besteht die Deklaration von Methoden aus bis zu fünf Teilen:
> 
> Methodenmodifizierer (kann fehlen)
> Ergebnistyp
> ...



wenn man nur nach Deklaration sucht findet man zumeist einfach nur Anfänger-Tutorials a la 'so schreibe ich eine Methode',
ob dass die streng definierten Begriffe sind, die hier gesucht werden?

immerhin bestärkt mich das in der Ansicht, dass ich mit Implementierung für Deklaration doch nicht so falsch liege ,
(edit: aber Saxony meint das ja auch, hatte ich erst falsch verstanden, ohne Methodenrumpf)
die Signatur ist aber wirklich ohne Rückgabewert usw.


----------



## Carsa (17. Sep 2008)

So, bin auch wieder da. Stimmt, mit google ist da nicht viel zu erreichen. Habe jetzt noch mal was für die Aufgabe 2 gemacht. Vielleicht ist das besser. 


```
/* Kasse.java */

 public class Kasse
 {
   public static void registrierKasse(Object... args)
   {
     double zwischensumme = 0;
     double gesamtsumme   = 0;
     for (int i = 0; i < args.length; ++i) {
       if (args[i] instanceof Number) {
         zwischensumme += ((Number)args[i]).doubleValue();
       } else {
         System.out.println(args[i] + ": " + zwischensumme);
         gesamtsumme += zwischensumme;
         zwischensumme = 0;
       }
     }
     System.out.println("Gesamtsumme: " + gesamtsumme);
   }

   public static void main(String[] args)
   {
     registrierKasse(
       1.45, 0.79, 19.90, "Ware",
       -3.00, 1.50, "Pfand",
       -10, "Gutschein"
     );
   }
 }

[b]Statischer Methodenaufruf[/b]

/* Mathe.java */

 public class Mathe
 {
   public static void main(String[] args)
   {
     double x, y;
     for (x = 0.0; x <= 10.0; x = x + 1.0) {
       y = Math.sqrt(x);
       System.out.println("sqrt("+x+") = "+y);
     }
   }
 }
```


Vielleicht lieg ich jetzt aber auch völlig daneben    

Carsa


----------



## SlaterB (17. Sep 2008)

mit Code ohne Erklärung liegst du gewiss falsch


----------



## winfi (17. Sep 2008)

zu 1)
ich denke SlaterB meinte von Anfang an korrekt, sehe ich jedenfalls so.

zu 2)

```
public class MyClass {
	
	private static String s1 = "s1";	
	private String s2 = "s2";
	
	
	public MyClass (){
		
	}
	
	public static String gibS1(){
		return s1;
	}
	
	public String gibS2(){
		return s2;
	}
	
}

public class Test{
	
	public static void main(String[] args){
		
		MyClass.gibS1();
		new MyClass().gibS2();
	}
	
}
```

gibS1() ist statisch und wird über die Klasse aufgerufen, gibS2() wird über eine beliebige Instanz aufgerufen.
Andere Beispiele:
Arrays.toString() ist statisch und wird über die Klasse Arrays aufgerufen,
substring() von String kann man über jeden beliebigen String aufrufen...

zu3)
mehrfach hier gelöst...


EDIT: SORRY, hab irgendwie die Anzahl der Seiten übersehen...


----------



## Carsa (17. Sep 2008)

So, nun hab ich meine Aufgaben mal weggeschickt. Mal sehen was für ne Note bei raus kommt. Dank euch allen für die guten Antworten. Bis demnächst

Gruß
Carsa


----------



## Natorion (17. Sep 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wirklich?
> wie willst du denn nach Frage 2 suchen?
> ich könnte immer noch nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, was da gefragt ist
> 
> ...



anonymes objekt: http://userpage.fu-berlin.de/~ram/pub/pub_jf47ht81Ht/java_anonyme_klassen_de - erster eintrag bei google bei der suche nache "anonymes objekt java" - da ein objekt eine instanzierung einer klasse ist sollte klar sein was ein anonymes objekt ist.

deklaration: http://projectory.org/info1/info97/vorlesungsskript/Methoden-Deklaration.html - zweiter oder dritter eintrag bei der suche nach "methodendeklaration"
signatur: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Method_signature - nach "methodensignatur" gesucht, deutsche wikiseite aufgerufen und auf englisch gewechselt ... unterschied ist der modifier.


----------



## SlaterB (17. Sep 2008)

Frage 2 hast du geschickt übersprungen


----------



## Natorion (17. Sep 2008)

Stimmt, kam bei den Fragen durcheinander.

Frage 2 ist von der Fragestellung viel zu schwammig. Datenelementzugriff kannst du direkt machen (public Felder) oder eben über Methoden. Bei Methoden gibt es nur einen Weg, den über den netten Punktoperator, sprich über das Objekt. Ob das ganze jetzt innerhalb der Klasse passiert (sprich ohne Punkt, wobei das fast äquivalent mit this.methode() ist). static hat hier IMO nichts drinnen verloren obwohl das offensichtlich als antwort gewollt ist (wie aus der antwort des tutors rauszulesen ist). Es gibt also offensichtlich auch schlechte Fragen


----------



## FArt (17. Sep 2008)

Natorion hat gesagt.:
			
		

> da ein objekt eine instanzierung einer klasse ist sollte klar sein was ein anonymes objekt ist.


Das ist auch meine Meinung, aber da "anonymes Objekt" nirgends definiert ist, wird es auch unterschiedlich verwendet, z.B. als Gegensatz zu typsicheren Objekten oder als Methodenrückgabewert, manchmal als Instanz einer anonymen Klasse oder lediglich als new-Aufruf ohne Zuweisung.

Die zweite Frage ist m.E. auch nicht wasserdicht forumuliert.

Die dritte kann man leicht ergoogeln, wenn man bereit ist Definitionen selbst gegenüber zu stellen. Natürlich nur unter der Voraussetzung, dass dies auch die Definitionen sind, die der Prof verwendet, denn korrekte Nomenklatur ist oft (oder zumindest hier) wohl Glückssache... ;-)


----------



## SlaterB (17. Sep 2008)

Natorion hat gesagt.:
			
		

> anonymes objekt: http://userpage.fu-berlin.de/~ram/pub/pub_jf47ht81Ht/java_anonyme_klassen_de - erster eintrag bei google bei der suche nache "anonymes objekt java" - da ein objekt eine instanzierung einer klasse ist sollte klar sein was ein anonymes objekt ist.



oh, gar nicht gesehen dass du hier auch auf der 'anonyme Klasse'-Schiene bist 

dazu gibts ja nun wirklich zwei Meinungen, der zweite Link bei google bei dieser Suche sieht das 'anonyme Objekt' wiederum als ein Objekt irgendeiner Klasse ohne Variable,
und der dritte Link ist dieser Thread hier, das passt ja  :lol:


----------



## Natorion (18. Sep 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Natorion hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Carsa (21. Sep 2008)

@ Natorion, Saxony, FArt, SlaterB, Winfi, foobar, maki

Hallo, wollt nur kurz Dankeschön sagen an die netten Leute die mir geholfen haben. Habe eine 1 für meine Aufgaben bekommen.

Wer ist oder soll OP sein. Das ist ein Java-Programmierer Fernstudium bei der SGD. 

Danke und bis bald

Carsa


----------

